# Irvine Garage Fire: Tesla Responds to Reuter's Report



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Data logs and physical inspection absolve Tesla Model S and charging system of blame in November garage fire in southern California.

More...


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Somebody at Tesla decided in the early days that every car should have an on board data-logger

Whoever that was should get a massive Christmas bonus - that data-logger has been a godsend,


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

It should not take a genius or a data logger to tell you if the fire started in the wall socket..its not a charger /battery issue.!


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Karter2 said:


> It should not take a genius or a data logger to tell you if the fire started in the wall socket..its not a charger /battery issue.!


Fine, Fine - although it could have been the charger drawing too much and overloading the wall socket - or a really bad load factor leading to overload

but this is only the latest time a data-logger has been a godsend

Top Gear - lying
Newspaper article - lying
Battery fires,

On numerous occasions the data-logger has been used to expose lies from people with anti Tesla agenda's

I wonder how many more would have lied - except they were smart enough to know that they would be called on it


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

How many ICE cars burned its occupants alive this year??


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't know but there are about 500 car fires per day in the US. I don't know if the NFPA records injury data.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Duncan said:


> Fine, Fine - although it could have been the charger drawing too much and overloading the wall socket - or a really bad load factor leading to overload


 In most places, power outlets are protected against ocerload by circuit breakers and/or fuses.
I would expect an EV charger socket to have a higher rating and better protection systems than a regular outlet.

How many domestic fires are there from electrical appliances, clothes dryers, room heaters, etc etc..???


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

You know, its quite possible to put in a circuit breaker that is actually over rated for the conduit wiring and that would put a great deal of strain on the wires coming to the breaker box if the charger was set to maximum. Still it would be hours on end of charging. Eventually the some part of the system will fail. I could get a 100amp breaker but will my main system handle that? Will it handle that for hours on end? Its one thing to use high currents for brief periods. Another for hours on end.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

onegreenev said:


> You know, its quite possible to put in a circuit breaker that is actually over rated for the conduit wiring ....


 ..and its quite possible to play Russian roulette with a hand gun !!
Why would you do either if you wanted to sleep at night ?


----------



## hmincr (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Pete was "Just sayin". I was a handyman remodeler for many years, and have come across a couple of breakers that were partially melted before they were turned off. 

Things can happen, but, todays news reports like to glorify the stories with crap, just like this story has been.

Problem is, those of us that know what could have happened, are in the minority. 

There are still people that don't know milk comes from cows, and, some of these could be reporters.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Karter2 said:


> ..and its quite possible to play Russian roulette with a hand gun !!
> Why would you do either if you wanted to sleep at night ?


I did not say that it would be done deliberately. It can and will happen.


----------

